# Carp on the fly......ing arrow!!



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

So bucksandducks and I had a crazy urge to go shoot carp tonight so we went to lake X :roll: haha and shot a half a dozen! I had been one other time and not done good but after some good advise from deadicatedweim I think I got it. We hit a couple that got off and we ended up with some nasty scales. Looks like we have some cut bait for a while. :mrgreen:
[attachment=2:1zge9coo]P1000944.JPG[/attachment:1zge9coo]
[attachment=3:1zge9coo]P1000939.JPG[/attachment:1zge9coo]
[attachment=0:1zge9coo]P1000943.JPG[/attachment:1zge9coo]
[attachment=1:1zge9coo]P1000946.JPG[/attachment:1zge9coo]


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Dude what are you doing? You should have posted this in the confidential forum. Now everybody is going to be hitting up our secret carp spot. :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW those are some big carps there. Looks like a great time.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

That looks like a blast. The only time I tried bowfishing for carp I only ended up with one about 14 inches long. That looks like a awesome day of fishing!!!


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:twisted: 

KILLAZ!

Good crap, those are huge. Glad they're dead now. Thanks for that.


----------



## Crawdads Revenge (May 31, 2008)

Good job killing the carp at "lake X."

Carp sure are hard to find in Utah. If you find a good carp hole guard it with your life. :roll:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha thanks guys. We were at UL at lindon for those who care to know. I forgot the pics were so dark.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Crawdads Revenge said:


> Good job killing the carp at "lake X."
> 
> Carp sure are hard to find in Utah. If you find a good carp hole guard it with your life. :roll:


Now thats funny :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats always fun, shooting the local carp i love it.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job guys... I've been instructed to quit shooting carp with my hunting arrows so I'm going to have to sit back and watch how you guys do until I can afford a reel and a fiberglass shaft. Those are some monsters... dang, looks like a freakin blast!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks man! I got my whole set up at sportsmans for 20 bucks. Its the Easton one.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... &noImage=0
Let us know when you get one and we will do it!!


----------



## BootWarmer (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats on the carp. Always fun to sling an arrow, they are explosive when stuck.


----------

